

Ed Catmull on outsourcing - vips
http://thepixartouch.typepad.com/main/2009/10/ed-catmull-on-outsourcing-1.html

======
tptacek
This quote ends with a summation of Crawford's _Shop Craft As Soulcraft_, a
so-so book from a guy who left a directorship at a DC think-tank to start a
shop fixing old motorcycles. The way Catmull phrased it, I'd be surprised if
he hadn't read the book.

One of Crawford's points is that as we differentiate and specialize manual
labor out of our economy, we lose an aptitude (mechanical literacy, self-
sufficiency, the inclination to tinker before giving up on objects) that is
subtly important to all the non-manual things in the economy.

